# Long Haunt Ambient Sound loop



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so I got a few sounds together for my haunt ambient music. I did get most of the sounds from someone here on the forums but cant remember who it was. I will figure it out and credit them because they had some GREAT base sounds for my other sounds to be added to it.
So my ambient sound track is 9 1/2 minutes long and made to be looped over and over...
I added lots of other sounds to it and it will work perfect for my haunt.. I will share. So if anybody else wants to use it feel free....

Get it here http://www.kammoslair.info/Haunt%20Mix.zip

ALSO.. I HIGHLY recommend you get the suburbanthunder.mp3 To run at the same time as my reMix... I play the Haunt Track on one player and the suburbanthunder.mp3 on another so they run at the same time but I can control the volume of each one individually.. SOUND AWESOME and the thunder is NEVER the same or in the same spot. You can purchase & Download the suburbanthunder.mp3 here Suburban Thunder - the thunderstorm CD heard around the world!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------

